# Cradma Watch?



## rommell (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

i have obtained a few old watches recently and have been looking through them, i have a number of timex's in the black face military style and a services watch along with ingersol e.t.c. All of these i have been able to find a little info on either through searching this website or google, however a google search comes up with nothing for CRADMA. i was wondering if any of you kind people can shed some light.

it is very similar to one of the smith i have its in a gold coloured case states 17 jewels on the watch face along with shockpfoof and waterproof. the back is the screw on type and again says waterprotected, stainless steel back, antimagnetic and 20 microns. no serial numbers or country markings.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

If you can post some pictures i am sure some of the chaps on here will be able to give you some back ground information.


----------



## Ciaran83 (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi Rommel, do you still have the Cradma watch? If need any info on the watch let me know.


----------



## CarolB (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi Rommell do you still have the Cradma Watch? if so I would love to buy it. My father had one which was bought for him by his mother and he wore it every day of his life, just before he passed away last year my Mother gave me his watch but then asked for it back so she could bury him with it. I was heatboken, so would love to buy it off you if you still have it, Carol - [email protected]


----------



## Alan Rogerd (Apr 27, 2021)

I have my grandad cradmar watch it was his dads originally just wondered how I can get it repaired needs bit of a clean up


----------

